# planting white clover for bees



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm fond of chickory and goldenrod. Both are expensive to buy seeds but both are very small seeds. Buckwheat is nice as an annual to plant early middle and late to get something to fill the gaps. White sweet clover and yellow sweet clover, of course are nice as is birdsfoot trefoil and alfalfa.


----------



## GABE (Jun 14, 2004)

Before the rains this year I scattered white clover seeds on about a quarter acre of hillside by my house ( and by my hives) that gets only natural water. Since we don't get much rain in Southern Califorina I am not expecting much, but I am hoping that Ill at least see some clover in the spring and that the bees will get some benefit. If anyone has information about white clover in California I would be interested.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

White clovers: About 16,000 acres were devoted to production of 'Ladino' clover seed in California in 1969. Production of seed of the intermediate and small types came from about 10,000 acres, 4,000 acres of which were in Louisiana, and the remainder in Idaho and Oregon. 'Ladino' seed production was 305 lb/acre; intermediate and small types, 105 lb/acre in Louisiana; and 300 lb/acre in the Idaho-Oregon area (Henderson et al. 1969). California and Oregon are the leading States in production of 'Ladino' clover seed; Idaho leads in production of the other types. 
http://www.beeculture.com/content/pollination_handbook/white.html

I planted two one acre fields of white clover, ladino and dutch white mixed. Seed at about 8 lbs per acre, fall planted with winter wheat. Soil Ph of 6.4, fertilized with 155 lbs potassium and 45 lbs phosphorus per acre, as recommended by a soil test.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I am underseeding my field of barley to clover, hope for a good clover catch, and take the barley crop this season. If it winters well, I hope to be 50 acres richer with clover flowers teh following year!! Going to sell the clover seed to boot!


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Sourwood trees, goldenrod, asters, purple loosestrife, and mints are all nice. If its drier where you are, then you might consider mixing thyme or alfalfa in with your clover.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

MB kinda said it but could have explained better. With Buckwheat you can know how long it takes for it to flower. So you can plant it for you dearth season and use it to get the bees past that month. Then make flour with it.

With the clover, it's real easy to harvest from someone else's land and then to broadcast the seeds you harvested onto someone else's land. As long as it's within a couple miles, your bees will find it.

Good luck,

Hawk


----------



## Darrel Wright (Jun 30, 2004)

Here in NE Ohio I like birdsfoot trefoil, especially in areas that are not 100% sun and in which clovers won't always flower. The seed is cheap, it naturalizes easily, and my chickens will eat it without completely destroying it.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The trefoil is also nice because it grows fast and mixes well with alfalfa and/or clover.


----------

